# Please take a look at this and vote for a patriot



## Teufel (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.eaglerarelife.com/content/andrew-christian

Andy has dedicated his entire life to serving his country and to keeping all of us safe. Andy is one of the most passionate and dedicated Marines I have ever met when it comes to helping our Marines & Sailors “Who have given their all”. He competes in some of the most grueling events to raise awareness and money for the MARSOC Foundation.

This award is to honor someone who has shown courage, leadership, survival, devotion, character and heroism in leading a rare life. Major Andrew Christian represents these core values and is worthy to win the rare life award.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 6, 2013)

First task of the morning.  Check.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.

I have never met Major Christian.  I have, however, corresponded with him a few times.  One of my most prized possessions is a company shirt from 2nd Force.  After years of abuse, it was literally hanging on by a thread.  I got in touch w/ a then Lt. Christian (hazy recall about rank), who was just starting at the Company and already earning a reputation as a stud and good leader.  He helped me get a duplicate shirt.

My buds who've done the whole hitch and worked and deployed with the good Major have nothing but praise and admiration for him as a Marine, leader, and man.

He is a true asset.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jun 6, 2013)

Linked it on my FB.. That should be good for 15 or so votes.


----------



## Dame (Jun 6, 2013)

Posted on FB and Twitter. Hope he wins!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 6, 2013)

done


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 6, 2013)

Voted. Good luck in winning.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Ronnoc (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.

Definitely going to share this, not only in hopes of him getting enough votes; but hopefully to inspire others as well.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mission accomplished  Sir!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Done. Thanks for posting this!

RF 1


----------



## devilbones (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Done


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 6, 2013)

Done. Easy one there.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.


----------



## ProPatria (Jun 6, 2013)

Voted.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.


----------



## tova (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 6, 2013)

Posted it on the blackside concepts facebook and twitter, that should get a few people over his way.


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2013)

Done and shared.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 6, 2013)

Done!


----------

